#ubuntu-design 2012-03-19
<sladen> jbicha: this wallpapers patch
<sladen> jbicha: do you want to land that before we add the new wallpapers?
<sladen> jbicha: I don't want to squash it if we upload the new ones
<jbicha> sladen: it would probably be nice to land before, but I don't know if it's "required" or not
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-22
<czajkowski> sladen: ping
<sladen> czajkowski: .
<czajkowski> sladen: herrrro
<czajkowski> I found jibel instead to helpwith a bug
<czajkowski> sladen: hows you?
<sladen> czajkowski: busy.  Thursday is your day in, isn't it?
<czajkowski> wednesday
<czajkowski> was gonna go in yesterday but was too busy
<czajkowski> was gonna go in torday to see humans but have cleaner here
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-25
<mpt> http://images.google.com/search?q=wallet&hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&source=lnt&tbs=isz:i&sa=X&ei=MjtvT5acCsWwhAfqsciyBw&ved=0CA4QpwUoAw&biw=1215&bih=712 ... hard to make a clear icon for a wallet
<czajkowski> mpt: aloha
<mpt> hi
<czajkowski> mpt: what conference are you at?
<mpt> I'm not at a conference...
<czajkowski> ah thought you were going by your tweets yesterday
<mpt> Oh, yes, ORGcon was a one-day thing <http://www.openrightsgroup.org/orgcon-2012>
<czajkowski> mpt: oh didn't know about that.
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-18
<mpt> Ha, someone should submit the User Accounts panel "Not good enough" password error to Screenshots of Despair
<xnox> mpt: is there a css definition of the newly approved font sizes spec for ubuntu?
<xnox> (cause e.g. ubiquity has qt/gtk usage of ubuntu font as well as html slideshow and the fonts don't match between the two at the moment)
<xnox> if, not where is the spec, such that I can tweak ubiquity html slideshow to use the correct values =)
<mpt> xnox, there's no approved spec at the moment
<xnox> mpt: hmm..... i got new visuals to update a step in the slideshow and it's using different sizes which are smaller. which are used elsewhere by designers.
<xnox> ok. i'll work with what i have.
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-19
 * mpt ponders displaying the charge level as "Current charge:", but decides against it, because "current", lol
<mpt> Hmm, http://design.ubuntu.com/search?search=dots&submit=
<mpt> Anyone know where the guidelines are for what dots to use where?
<mpt> ah, found them, <http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/dot-patterns>
<mpt> (Reported <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1157141> on not being able to find them)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157141 in ubuntu-website-content "design.ubuntu.com search never returns any results" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> Teehee, "enterprise dots"
<mpt> ckpringle, <http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/slider> needs to describe when a slider label should go alongside the slider, and when it should go above
<mpt> I've got a "Display brightness" slider and I'm pretty sure that label is too long for alongside
<mpt> (On a phone, at least -- on a tablet would be fine)
<mpt> And if alongside is ever allowed, then how do you line up successive sliders with each other?
<mpt> ckpringle, mesq: Is there any pattern for showing whether a list item navigates into a page stack?
<zyga> hi,
<zyga> I'm trying to figure out if something is a intended interaction, implementation detail or a bug
<zyga> specifically the trash icon in the launcher
<zyga> unlike any other icon, with the exception of the dash icon, it never gets the marker that indicates active applications (aka the triangle)
<zyga> it obviosuly opens nautilus but the interaction in the launcher feels confugsing
<zyga> so my question is: 1) is this deliberate or just an implementation detail/bug? 2) if it's a bug where should I be reporting it
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-20
<mpt> snwh, hey hey. :-) Any chance of an error alert icon before UI Freeze?
<snwh> mpt, when is that?
<mpt> snwh, tomorrow
<snwh> okay
<xnox> snwh: uifreeze - packages should be uploaded and in the archive by 9pm UTC.
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-21
 * mpt waves to snwh 
 * snwh waves back
<snwh> sorry, mpt. I am dissatisfied with how this icon turned out (i.e. not matching the idea in my head)
<snwh> nonetheless, this is it's state: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/apport.svg
<mpt> snwh, I see what you mean. That crumpling is just too regular to be real. :-) Thanks for your efforts anyway.
<snwh> mpt, there's always next cycle :P
#ubuntu-design 2014-03-22
<PabloRDinella> Some1 knows where can I find the official Trusty Tahr mascot emblem?
